# Fire pump room requirements



## Hyrax4978 (Jun 12, 2018)

It was just determined a building we are designing will need a fire pump. where in the code do we find requirements for the room? Basically looking for ratings and the such. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## RLGA (Jun 12, 2018)

IBC Section 913.2.1 (2015 edition)


----------



## steveray (Jun 12, 2018)

If it is an electric pump that stuff gets pretty complicated too....


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Jun 12, 2018)

steveray said:


> If it is an electric pump that stuff gets pretty complicated too....


Yes, thats what i found out. the owner already has a diesel pump at another location so thats the route they want to take.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Jun 12, 2018)

How about for the diesel fuel tank that is between 150 and 200 gallons of fuel oil? rating the room is easy, but does that large quantity of fuel trigger anything else?


----------



## steveray (Jun 12, 2018)

Is the fuel in the building? You would have to look at control area requirements....


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2018)

High rise or other


Hyrax4978 said:


> How about for the diesel fuel tank that is between 150 and 200 gallons of fuel oil? rating the room is easy, but does that large quantity of fuel trigger anything else?




Might be allowed a Day tank in the building and another tank somewhere else..

What kind of occupancy// business???


----------



## RLGA (Jun 12, 2018)

steveray said:


> Is the fuel in the building? You would have to look at control area requirements....


Diesel fuel is a Class II combustible liquid, which is permitted 120 gallons. But since a sprinkler system is installed, the quantity can be increased by 100% to 240 gallons.


----------



## steveray (Jun 12, 2018)

You da man Ron!


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you!!!!! Just saved me about 2 hours of hunting around!!!!


----------



## IJHumberson (Jun 18, 2018)

Chapter 4 in NFPA 20, _Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection_, also has separation requirements for the Fire Pump room (basically, for high-rise it's 2-hr, for non-high-rise it's 1-hr).


----------



## north star (Jun 18, 2018)

*# ~ #*

What about the type of diesel fuel tank(s),
...single wall, double wall, containment
plans ?

*# ~ #*


----------

